# need help!



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

\this is Kat under brittanyms name....

My pug ruby was out in negative 10 celsius weather for about half an hour. stupid cabs wouldnt pick up a dog which ios ridiculous. anyways, its freezing outside and im worried now that shes going to over heat inside my friends house cause shes rly excited. am i crazy for worrying\, is she going to be ok? it was so cold and now shes in a warm apartments all excited. trying to keep her calm but its hard. what should i look for


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She will be fine...dogs are very resilient. If you want to double check that she's not over heating take her temp...normal range is 99-102.5 degrees F


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

dont have a thermometer, but her ears arent hot lol*sigh of relief* thank you so much for responsing so quickly danemama. i was freaking out because of her going from such an extreme cold to inside warmth. i was terrified she was going to get frost bite.


----------

